# Considering becoming a rhinestone distributor in NJ



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I am considering becoming a rhinestone distributor here in NJ. One of the reasons is because there is no one here locally that you can order stones from locally especially in case of emergency. I ran into this issue 3 times in the last two months and it is impossible to drive anywhere or get someting overnight at a reasonable cost. 
I wanted to put this out there for you input.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you have the capital and the space to stock the quantities, colors, sizes you would need to be able to supply your customers?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

lizziemaxine said:


> Do you have the capital and the space to stock the quantities, colors, sizes you would need to be able to supply your customers?


 Actually, I do


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

So why ask? It would be good for guy's/gals in the midwest also, IF you are competitive price wise.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

shayne0307 said:


> Actually, I do



Then I would go for it. I'm sure there are plenty of stoners in your area who would appreciate having a supplier close to them. 

Good luck and please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Jane, will do


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

There are many distributors in the area already.... 

Hot Fix Queen is just one of a dozen or more... It's just knowing where to go... 

HotFix Queen -- SWAROVSKI HOT FIX RHINESTONES ~ Lowest Price on the net with FREE SHIPPING

I know of another in Staten Island and on and on... M&J Trimming has everything and anything you could imagine... Now granted they are not right out your back door... But a ride into the city and the world is your oyster..

I've been to the New York Garment District and if you can't find it there then you won't find it... Shop after shop after shop with rhinestones... 

If your target is for a "local" option... You have so much competition "locally"... I would think you could order from just about any New York vendor and get them next day no?...

Kevin


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

katruax said:


> There are many distributors in the area already....
> 
> Hot Fix Queen is just one of a dozen or more... It's just knowing where to go...
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kevin, and you are correct. I have ordered from Rhinestone Quees and visited the city and actuall bought stones from M&J Trim....but $9.00 for a gross of crystal? is crazy. I did it once a bit over a year ago and I will not do it again. 
I am in central NJ, close to Philly and they are tons of stoners in this tri-state area, but no distributors in 1-1.5 hrs drive which is needed in case of an emergency. I try to keep very well stocked, but then you get that one rush job on Tuesday that is needed by Thursday because they are traveling on Friday for a competition and you do not have enough stones to do 30 jackets.....it would be nice to drive even 2 hours to purchase some stones......I have found myself in that situation once too many times and I figure I am not the only one.....so that's where the idea came from. And it sucks, but overnight from NY to NJ or from Cali to NJ is not much different.....$60.00 overnight for a few gross of stones is not something I am willing to pay or charge a customer.....


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

But Shayne, I wouldn't have met you if you didn't need the last minute amethyst stones!!! lol....

Seriously though, I say go for it! I'll be your first customer if you can match shineart's prices. I've been in the same situation many times and I would love to have a supplier I could drive to!

Kevin, I've also been to M&J trim as I am often in nyc, but Shayne is right, their cost is higher esp if you add the turnpike/tunnel tolls in there. I've tried to arrange a wholesale account through them, but they never followed through on the request.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

True! I do plan on matching their prices. I started working on it and so far so good. Once I get it all together in about another 4 weeks; it's New Years month so everyone is on holiday til February. I will post when I have everything to get started!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Go for it, I'm so excited to have a nearby stone supplier! Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Trinkets2008 (Nov 26, 2011)

Go for it, I have been thinking about doing the something. Good Luck too you and your business.


----------

